# Farscape Cancelled!!



## Acmite (Sep 7, 2002)

*[OT]  Farscape Cancelled!!*

Farscape has suddenly been cancelled despite Sci-Fi's renewal of the series through 5 seasons.

There are online petitions and such starting already, but if you want to save the show, your best bet is by snail mail or by calling Sci-Fi directly.

All the details can be found here 


I'm completely shocked by this decision.  IMO, this is by far the best sci-fi on TV right now.


----------



## Lizard (Sep 7, 2002)

This surprises me in the 'not' mode. In case you missed it, the 'sci fi' channel is trying very hard to get away from science fiction, focusing on pure fantasy like John Edwards. They axed "The Chronicle", one of the best new series they ever had, despite high ratings, because it was liked by, if you can imagine it, science fiction fans! The science fiction channel doesn't want THOSE sort of people watching!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2002)

There's needs to be some serious look see at some of this. God I hope Farscape comes back. First Witchblade now THIS.


----------



## jgbrowning (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: [OT]  Farscape Cancelled!!*



			
				Acmite said:
			
		

> *I'm completely shocked by this decision.  IMO, this is by far the best sci-fi on TV right now. *




apparantly not good enough to sell all the advertising that is the entire point of tv.

sorry to be a bummer, but tv stays alive through advertising.  if a program cant sell enough advertising (ie.. doesn't have enough viewers) its will be killed.

its not an artistic venue.  is a business.

joe b.

ps. and so is tv news..


----------



## Acmite (Sep 7, 2002)

Dude...I'm in Canada.

We don't even get the Sci-Fi channel up here unless you have an illegal Satellite.

Naturally, I missed the whole Sci-Fi channel politics.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2002)

It's freaking Cable TV channel?! How much advertising do they SERIOUSLY need?!


----------



## jgbrowning (Sep 7, 2002)

*well*



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> *It's freaking Cable TV channel?! How much advertising do they SERIOUSLY need?! *




its not a matter of need.  its a matter of want.

cable channels want as much advertising revenue as the major channels AND they want subscription fees.

they dont want quality programing, they want money.

joe b.


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 7, 2002)

No, say it isn't so... What is wrong with cable bigawigs nowadays? It seems if a show gets a good following, it gets canned...

Dark Angel...Witchblade...now Farscape...what's next?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2002)

Right...so they toss away a show that a lot of people watch in favor of shows a mintory of people watch so they can have more ads running.

Yep that makes sense to me.


----------



## Acmite (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: [OT]  Farscape Cancelled!!*



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *
> 
> apparantly not good enough to sell all the advertising that is the entire point of tv.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure you know what you're talking about.  Farscape's (and Witchblade's, for that matter) ratings were very good for those networks.  The reason this came as a surprise to me, and many people, is that there is no apparent reason for the cancellation.

It doesn't appear that ratings were a factor at all.  And since advertisers chose to advertise based on demographics and ratings, I doubt loss of advertising income was what triggered the cancellation.

On a slightly more hostile note, what did you hope to accomplish with your response?  This thread was intended to inform fans of Farscape of a possibility to save a show many of us enjoy.  I don't see how your comments are contsructive in any way, shape, or form.

Ummm...and how is informing me of common knowledge a "bummer"?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2002)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> *No, say it isn't so... What is wrong with cable bigawigs nowadays? It seems if a show gets a good following, it gets canned...
> 
> Dark Angel...Witchblade...now Farscape...what's next? *




You're telling me Jam. Though perhaps we'll get lucky and SOMEONE will pick up both Farscape and Witchblade. Probably more likely with Witchblade BUT both would be a major coup if they could!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 7, 2002)

Sci-fi is pretty expensive.  Everytime you see a new set or a new alien/actor that is money spent.  

Drag about the show.  I only saw about three episodes, but it looked cool.


----------



## Acmite (Sep 7, 2002)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> *No, say it isn't so... What is wrong with cable bigawigs nowadays? It seems if a show gets a good following, it gets canned...
> 
> Dark Angel...Witchblade...now Farscape...what's next? *




I was a big Dark Angel fan in the first season, and I remained a Jessica Alba fan in the second season.  

But with that show, even James Cameron directing couldn't get high enough ratings to justify Fox keeping the show over Firefly.

Of course, it didn't help that the James Cameron-helmed episode aired against the Spiderman movie premiere!


----------



## Acmite (Sep 7, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're telling me Jam. Though perhaps we'll get lucky and SOMEONE will pick up both Farscape and Witchblade. Probably more likely with Witchblade BUT both would be a major coup if they could! *




IIRC, there were rumours the WB was interested after they aired the movies.....I'm not sure they'd still be interested after the problems Yancy Butler had.....


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2002)

True but perhaps the WB would like a replacement series next to angel BESIDES Charmed.  (Another series that just...won't...die!!)


----------



## jgbrowning (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: [OT]  Farscape Cancelled!!*



			
				Acmite said:
			
		

> *
> On a slightly more hostile note, what did you hope to accomplish with your response?  This thread was intended to inform fans of Farscape of a possibility to save a show many of us enjoy.  I don't see how your comments are contsructive in any way, shape, or form.
> *




i wasn't doing anything constructive nor deconstructive.  sometimes people just post their opinions.

as to ratings...  if the show has good ratings and is selling advertising it must cost a lot to produce so they need even more money to make the profit margins their hoping for so even with the number of viewers it better to replace it with a cheaper to make but less viewed show.

of course... if the show is actually making money and they decide to stop it they are simply making a bad decision.  Personally, i dont think many cable channels make decisions that are counter to their goal of making money.

i could be wrong.  

joe b.


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 7, 2002)

I watched a few episodes of Charmed but I just couldn't get into it. Birds of Prey sounds basically the same formula (three main women) but with super-heroines instead of witches. I can't wait for Birds to start but I wonder if I start enjoying it will it get canned too.

I have seen some previews for Firefly & I have my doubts but I will watch it to see what happens. I had my doubts with Enterprise & Smallville but I ended up liking those two.

I hope somebody does pick up Farscape & Witchblade. The characters on those shows are full of flavor.


----------



## Acmite (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: [OT]  Farscape Cancelled!!*



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i wasn't doing anything constructive nor deconstructive.  sometimes people just post their opinions.
> 
> ...




There has been no indication that the ratings have appreciably changed, for better or worse.  Unless the show has suddenly become more expensive to produce, which is unlikely since budget is controlled by the network not vice-versa, I don't see how this could be a factor.

Like I said earlier, many people are shaking their heads wondering what triggered the sudden cancellation.  There was no pattern to suggest that this was going to happen, especially since Sci-Fi proudly announced the shows renewal for 2 additional seasons during the 3rd season.  If the network had been concerned about the profitability of the show, I highly doubt they would have renewed it for 2 additional seasons.

Most potentially problematic shows get a renewal of 1 year at most, Dark Angel for example had a 1 year renewal, IIRC.

**Edit to fix "teh"


----------



## Blood Jester (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: [OT]  Farscape Cancelled!!*



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *...Personally, i dont think many cable channels make decisions that are counter to their goal of making money.
> 
> i could be wrong.
> 
> joe b. *




I see comments like this in almost every thread about bad business decisions, and I have to say...

Having worked in many kinds of business, from aviation to retail (of all kinds) to corporate banking; in many capacities, database creation/auditing to grunt to management to tech support...

People always miss the fact that, more often than not (as proven by the number of businesses that fail, as opposed to those that succeed; and then usually not for the long term) executives make decisions that they _think_ will make money, but THEY ARE WRONG!!!  Many people in upper management are NOT in touch with the 'product' their company sells.  Looking at the 'bottom line' (which I would even argue is a myth, but that is another discussion) often misses the point.

I don't need to accuse a business manager (of any kind) of intentional sabotage to say the he sank his company with his decisions.  And it follows that a TV producer/program director/CEO/etc. does not need to be accused of trying to lose money to say that he killed a show he should have kept.

Also, don't forget, with today's job turn-over rate, most (or I'll say many for those who object) executives are looking at what will get a short-term gain that will look good for them NOW so they can get a nice 'package' as they head to their next job.  (And no, Hong it's not that kind of 'package'.  If you know what I mean.  And I think you do.)

Just some food for thought.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm sorry, but regardless of how much a show costs to produce, it is just plain recoculous to cancel one of your highest rated shows.

However, the SFC has always been a little sketchy, more so in the last few years.  It has become readily evident that Bonnie Hammer, among others, have absolutely no love for science fiction or fantasy of any kind, and are one of the many people who are solely out to exploit sci-fi fans.

Anyway, the cancellation was a purely political one, much like the cancellation of Invisible Man.  Money has very little to do with it.  They're getting greedy, and they know they can make money off of dren like John Edwards.

And yes, I am of the ideology that science fiction fans are one of the most exploited fan bases out there.

[EDIT] More ranting


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 7, 2002)

If sci-fi channel  wants to shoot themselves in the phrelling foot, then I can stop watching it.  The only reason I kept watching after Invisible Man was cancelled was Farscape.  Now there is nothing on the channel worth watching.  John Edwards?  No thanks.  And why the hell did they get Stargate SG-1 and then cancel Farscape?  This is stupidity bordering on criminal.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 7, 2002)

This is ridiculous.  This will make Babylon 5 reruns the only thing I watch on SciFi except for an occassional movie.

Farscape made money and had good ratings.  Oh well, I guess they wanted a big product that is cheap to make.  Lets have someone claiming to be a psychic on the air during all our prime time programs.  Let us get the cheapest stuff we can make.

In The Gods Themselves, Isaac Asimov had a quote (unsure if he was the original source):  "Against stupidity the gods themselves contend in vain."


----------



## Corinth (Sep 7, 2002)

Those responsible should be the guests of honor at a blanket party.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: [OT]  Farscape Cancelled!!*



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i wasn't doing anything constructive nor deconstructive.  sometimes people just post their opinions.
> 
> ...




In the case of the Scifi Channel, they are moving away from space-oriented series. This was brought up when they passed on making Legends of the Rangers into a new Babylon 5 series. Cancelling Farscape seems to be a logical extension of that policy. Not that the very premise of the SciFo Channel moving away from space-oriented series is logical.


----------



## argo (Sep 7, 2002)

Farscape is canceled eh?  Am I the only one here who has learned not to take internet rumors at face value?  I can't count how many times I've seen people in a panic because "the Simpsons has been cancled" or something.  Anybody out there want to provide a link to an actual press release or something?  Something credible an not just a "report" on somebody's fansite?  Until then I think I will just put this out of my mind and go back to eagerly awaiting new eipsodes of the best show on TV.

Take it easy, you'll live longer


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 7, 2002)

They're destroying the sets, folks, there is NO chance of another network picking it up if it gets killed.  The stand must be made now if it's to succeed.

You can get contact information for letters here.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 7, 2002)

argo said:
			
		

> *Farscape is canceled eh?  Am I the only one here who has learned not to take internet rumors at face value?  I can't count how many times I've seen people in a panic because "the Simpsons has been cancled" or something.  Anybody out there want to provide a link to an actual press release or something?  Something credible an not just a "report" on somebody's fansite?  Until then I think I will just put this out of my mind and go back to eagerly awaiting new eipsodes of the best show on TV.
> 
> Take it easy, you'll live longer  *





You did take a look at the link provided in the first post, didn't you?


----------



## Acmite (Sep 7, 2002)

argo said:
			
		

> *Farscape is canceled eh?  Am I the only one here who has learned not to take internet rumors at face value?  I can't count how many times I've seen people in a panic because "the Simpsons has been cancled" or something.  Anybody out there want to provide a link to an actual press release or something?  Something credible an not just a "report" on somebody's fansite?  Until then I think I will just put this out of my mind and go back to eagerly awaiting new eipsodes of the best show on TV.
> 
> Take it easy, you'll live longer  *




Sure, no prob.  How about the log from the Official Chat where the Executive Producer and the Star of the show were the ones to announce the cancellation?  Is that good enough?

Oh, look.....all the details are linked to in the first post!

I don't mind a little cynicism, or doubt...but please read the messages in the thread before you reply.

Oh, and you can check Anthony Simcoe's webpage (he plays D'Argo) for additional confirmation if you want.

Here's a link to the official message boards:  here 

This is an additional link to a full transcript of the chat:  here 

You know, you could just as easily have checked for this yourself instaed of assuming we were all rumourmongers.....


----------



## TBoarder (Sep 7, 2002)

argo said:
			
		

> *Farscape is canceled eh?  Am I the only one here who has learned not to take internet rumors at face value?  I can't count how many times I've seen people in a panic because "the Simpsons has been cancled" or something.  Anybody out there want to provide a link to an actual press release or something?  Something credible an not just a "report" on somebody's fansite?  Until then I think I will just put this out of my mind and go back to eagerly awaiting new eipsodes of the best show on TV.*




Sorry Argo, it's gone.  It was confirmed in a chat with David Kemper and Ben Browder.  I double checked a number of web sites to verify it (since I don't trust aintitcoolnews as far as I can throw it) and it is very much true.  

I'm gonna try to do what I can, but apparently speed is of the utmost necessity to save Farscape, so snail mail won't cut it.  They're scheduled to take chainsaws to Moya in 2 days.  E-mail and online petitions are all I can do.  I just hope enough people get together to let SciFi know how much of a mistake they're making with this.


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 7, 2002)

Don't forget telegrams, they're hefty at about fifteen bucks, but they get there well within the necessary time frame.


----------



## TBoarder (Sep 7, 2002)

Kitsune said:
			
		

> *Don't forget telegrams, they're hefty at about fifteen bucks, but they get there well within the necessary time frame. *




If I had a credit card, I'd have one sent by now.  In the meantime, we have two petition sites so far...

http://www.petitiononline.com/scaper1/petition.html (71 petitions already, and going up far more quickly than I'd expect in the middle of the night )


http://www.ipetitions.com/campaigns/SAVE_FARSCAPE/


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 7, 2002)

I think the fans will be heard.  Star Trek was in the same spot many years back and they had a huge following that saved it.  Those of us who are fans of Farscape can do the same.  Send those emails, make those phone calls, write those letters and send those telegrams!  It CAN be done.  They will listen if we speak loud enough.  

Sci-Fi's voice-mailboxes are already full, the creators are trying to do the show somewhere else if possible.  It can be saved.  I don't know if it will but I'm more than willing to give it a try.

If you want to contact them just remember (as mentioned in the chat) to be polite and not sound like a raving madman (or woman).  Show your support for the show but don't spit venom at the Sci-Fi Channel.

It's up to the fans now.....


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Sep 7, 2002)

The truly funny part is that the Sci-Fi channel is aiming towards shows like John Edwards. John Edwards is nothing more than a con-man and a criminal. Of course the Sci-Fi channel is not the only place doing this.

My current favorite channel is Animal Planet and that channel has sullied its good name with crap like "The Pet Psychic".

Has the American public actually become so ignorant that it buys this crap?


----------



## Vaxalon (Sep 7, 2002)

*Cross-posted from SciFi boards...*

Here is a sample letter for you to use or modify and all of the addresse you need. Get started e-mailimg and then pass this post on to ten other societies and ask them to pass this post -and so on! Let's rock!
.

................
Dear Sir or Madame,
It is with great regret that I learned tonight that you have cancelled "Farscape" a weekly television series which I have watched with pleasure during it's 3 and1/2 year run. This is an outstanding program and an award winning show. It has been awarded a Saturn award twice in the last two years!
It is an unfortunate decision which I hope you and the programming staff will reconsider. The show was scheduled to run through it's 5th season, I now understand that the 4 th season is slated to be it's last.
Fine programming is a valued component of your viewing fare and this show is an example of that. Farscape is entertaining and extremely well crafted.
I and the hundreds of thousands of faithful fans ask that you keep Farscape as part of your line up. Please do not cancel Farscape.

Sincerely yours,

Your name
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Load these e-mail addies in and fire away. 
Now...please please write to the following people, both in snail, e- 
mail, phone, and everything!! 

Ms. Bonnie Hammer, Senior Vice President of Programming 
c/o Sci-Fi Channel 
1230 Avenue of the Americas, F115 
New York, NY 10020-1513 
Phone:212-413-5000 

The Scifi Channel 
Rockefeller Center 
PO BOX 331 
NY, NY 10185 
Phone: 212-413-5821 

Mr. Charles Engel 
Executive Vice President, Programming 
Studios USA 
8800 Sunset Blvd. Fifth Floor 
Los Angeles, CA 90069 

Mr. Barry Diller 
President/CEO 
USA Networks, Inc 
8800 Sunset Blvd, Fifth Floor 
Los Angeles, CA 90069 

Angela Mancuso 
President of Cable Programming 
USA Networks, Inc. 
8800 Sunset Blvd 
West Hollywood, CA 90069 

(_) E-mail the SciFi Channel at scifiweekly@scifi.com. 
(_) E-mail the SciFi Channel at program@www.scifi.com. 
(_) E-mail the SciFi Channel's feedback page at 
feedback@www.scifi.com. 
(_) Call the SciFi Channel viewer comment line: (212) 413-5000. (may 
not be open till Monday) 
(_) Call the SciFi Channel programming line: (212) 413-5821. 
(_) Call the SciFi Channel comments line: (212) 413-5577. 
(I JUST CALLED THESE TWO AND THE MAILBOXES ARE FULL! TRY AGAAIN ONCE 
A DAY!!!!) 
(_) E-mail USA Networks at series@usanetwork.com. 
(_) E-mail TV Guide at 
cheersandjeers@tvguide.co...ntact.asp. 
Make sure to put Cheers and Jeers in the subject line. Talk about how 
much they loved Farscape and how it's going away now


----------



## Tsyr (Sep 7, 2002)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *I think the fans will be heard.  Star Trek was in the same spot many years back and they had a huge following that saved it.  *




No, we didn't. We just prolonged it's suffering, in retrospect.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Sep 7, 2002)

I must say while I will be sad to see Farscape get canceled...  After the way this season was going I'm not suprised.  This season was begining to look really bad.  Oh well such is life.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 7, 2002)

Vaxalon - I think I need to correct you.

As far as I recall, Bonnie Hammer has not been the "Senior Vice President of Programming" for over a year.  She was promoted back in April of 2001, and addressing her by her old title might be taken as insulting.  As far as I can tell, the appropriate address is:

Bonnie Hammer, President 
Sci-Fi Channel 
1230 Avenue of the Americas 
New York, NY. 10020-1513


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 7, 2002)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *No, we didn't. We just prolonged it's suffering, in retrospect. *



Well, that's one opinion I guess.  With the exception of Voyager, Star Trek has been a great source of entertainment.  I'm glad it was saved 30+ years back or we would have missed out on many entertaining series.  

But back to the topic @ hand:

*Vaxalon:* Thanks for posting all that info.  I was just about to do the same until I saw your post.  For those who want the show saved, carry on.  And for those who want to see it die, I'm sorry you feel that way and I hope you can enjoy other quality programming from the SciFi Channel like more reruns of The Stand, Sliders, John Edwards & Poltergeist: The Legacy.  *sigh*

But, I digress.  I hope the show gets picked up by another network.  I no longer trust Sci-Fi, they are just as bad as Fox.  The have cancelled too many entertaining original shows to be trusted any further.


----------



## King_Stannis (Sep 7, 2002)

that sucks.

i remember going through this with "good vs evil". it seems like every innovative show somehow seems to get the axe over there at usa/sci-fi.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 7, 2002)

This is why there are NO good Sci-Fi/Fantasy shows on TV (exception of Buffy), no commentment.  This hurts!  What do we end up with, the same happy meal story lines and plots!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Sep 7, 2002)

*GASP!*

I. Don't. Believe. It.

It's my fav show on TV right now. I don't frickin' beleive it!

*Sigh*

Have they fininshed shooting all the 4th season? Did they do that _before_ the show was cancelled. 

If not, they can at least give the show a good finale.


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 7, 2002)

*Compilation*

Here you can find a compilation of news, transcript and contact info.  http://farscape.wdsection.com/
Even if you aren't an avid fan, help out your friends by speaking out against the termination of quality Sci-Fi.

Here are the two petitions that I know of:
http://www.ipetitions.com/campaigns/SAVE_FARSCAPE/
http://www.petitiononline.com/scaper1/petition.html

For those who don't belive it, letting our voices be heard won't hurt it either way.  If it had been a crazy rumor, it would still let Sci-Fi know how important the show is to the fans.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 7, 2002)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *But, I digress.  I hope the show gets picked up by another network.  *




While possible, this seems unlikely.  The sets are due to be struck at the end of next week.  The Sci Fi Channel still holds rights to the first 88 episodes.  Few other channels would be willing to pick up a new season without also being able to air the old ones.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 7, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *While possible, this seems unlikely.  The sets are due to be struck at the end of next week.  The Sci Fi Channel still holds rights to the first 88 episodes.  Few other channels would be willing to pick up a new season without also being able to air the old ones.   *



Yeah, I read the thing about the sets.  

I know it's not a high percentage type of thing, but there are still 4 days until the sets are scrapped.  In TV time, that's a long time.  Many deals could be struck in that time frame.  I'll reserve hope until we get final word that everything has been physically removed.  I still believe the fans have a chance to save it.

This news is everywhere are there are many up in arms.  It's not the most popular show out there but it has a rabid fan base that numbers in the millions.  There is still plenty of money to be made from the show and someone may just decide to extend it's life a bit.    *crosses fingers and knocks on wood *


----------



## Acmite (Sep 7, 2002)

mastermind said:
			
		

> **GASP!*
> 
> I. Don't. Believe. It.
> 
> ...




The 4th season has completed filming, which is why they are able to scrap the sets next week.

This means that nothing will be resolved and/or the producers can't leave us with the cliffhanger they intended.


----------



## Acmite (Sep 7, 2002)

Instead of allowing this thread to remain in the General Forum, Darkness has suggested I put a link in my Sig.  I suggest you all do the same, so more people find out about this and are able to help us keep the show.


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 7, 2002)

*Postcard Image for Printing*

Here's a postcard image I put together.  It's available in two resolutions.  Please feel free to print it out and use it to Save FarScape.  Pass this url on so that others may use it as well.

http://www.underhive.com/Bamphalas/savefs.htm


----------



## jgbrowning (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: [OT]  Farscape Cancelled!!*



			
				ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *In the case of the Scifi Channel, they are moving away from space-oriented series. This was brought up when they passed on making Legends of the Rangers into a new Babylon 5 series. Cancelling Farscape seems to be a logical extension of that policy. Not that the very premise of the SciFo Channel moving away from space-oriented series is logical. *




neither is MTV moving away from music videos.  

joe b.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2002)

That's because they have a second channel just for music videos now. Something the Sci-fi folks probably WON'T do.


----------



## Dark Psion (Sep 8, 2002)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> *No, say it isn't so... What is wrong with cable bigawigs nowadays? It seems if a show gets a good following, it gets canned...
> 
> Dark Angel...Witchblade...now Farscape...what's next? *




One word for you:

SYNDICATION

Once you have enougth episodes you cancel the show so you are no longer spending money on actors, sets and FX. Then you can sell the show in syndication and make money showing the same episodes over and over and over and over and over........


----------



## DPGDarrin (Sep 8, 2002)

Well, this sucks, but then that's TV. I've been watching season 4 with a sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach, and if season 5 was going to be more of the same dren, then I don't feel so bad about it. I just hope they have time to wrap up all the loose ends and do it in a way that will allow me to enjoy the reruns (unlike the X-files finale. What was Chris Carter thinking when he wrote that?)  And to think I would learn of this on the same day I picked up the Farscape RPG ::shrug::

It does seem odd that they would do this with all those DVD's they're still releasing.

Oh well, I was much more broken up when the rocket scientists at TNT decided to cancel Crusade. That was the greatest show that should have been.


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 8, 2002)

*Season 4 was done when they were told.*



> I just hope they have time to wrap up all the loose ends and do it in a way that will allow me to enjoy the reruns




They were notified soon after the season 4 wrap up party.  They were supposed to continue through season 5, and the storyline was set for that.  Sci-Fi just suddenly decided to excercise their "out" clause and drop the show.  Unfortunately, this means the end of season 4 would not close out the series, and would leave us all hanging.  The minimum we are hoping for is approval for a mini 5th season to bring the plot points to close.

Feel free to use that postcard to mail them, and be sure to sign the petitions.  Even if you aren't an avid fan, signing the petitions will help those of us who are.

Thanks to everyone who is helping and spreading the word.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 8, 2002)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One word for you:
> 
> SYNDICATION*




Except that SciFi _doesn't_ syndicate it's shows.  Once it has rights to something, it clings to them and doesn't let go.


----------



## Dartnet X (Sep 8, 2002)

*Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

The big problem is that reality shows that are geared to Bubba Bob sitting in his trailer home with room tep IQ. The reasons for this is that they are:

A: Poplar. Lots of people like to watch a group of jerks stab another in the back. 

B: Easy to make.  You just need jerks and some money to wave in there faces, and they go at it.

C: Easy to script. Just make the jerks do tricks.

D: Seen by many in the entertainment field as the next big thing in TV. Hard to believe but many think that these shows are the most imaginative thing ever. 

E: Cheap. It costs alot less that a family sitcom to do. The cheaper the show the easyer it is to get in to production.

Dartnet X


----------



## Umbran (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



			
				Dartnet X said:
			
		

> *The big problem is that reality shows that are geared to Bubba Bob sitting in his trailer home with room tep IQ. *




While I'm not a fan of reality TV my self, I'm pretty sure they have nothing at all to do with Farscape's cancellation.  If nothing else, until they are ready to do "Survivor: Jurassic Park", you aren't likely to see a reality show on the Sci Fi Channel.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 8, 2002)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> *
> One word for you:
> 
> SYNDICATION*



Amen!


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 8, 2002)

*RE:  Syndication*



			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *
> Amen!   *



Ick.  After only 4 seasons.  The show deserves to finish its story properly.  Season 4 will no doubt end in a huge cliffhanger and it's not fair to the storytellers or the fans to not let it play out.  At the very least let them get to the end of the plot in season 5, like Sci-Fi agreed to in the first place.  *sigh*


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 9, 2002)

*Campaign is strong...*

As of this writing, the main petition has gathered 10800+ signatures.   We are all sending emails, snail mail, faxes, telegrams and phone calls.  Some intend to picket in front of the Sci Fi offices tomorrow, and others plan to try to make a visible display in front of the Today show window.  Visit this site for a ton of information including contacts.
If you want to get in contact with other fans and get up to the minute info, visit our chat on irc.scifi.com:6667, #farscape

Thanks to everyone who has assisted with signing the petition.  If you are a big fan, be sure to use those other communication methods too!  Thanks.


----------



## DPGDarrin (Sep 9, 2002)

Not to be to much of a naysayer here, but the one thing I've learned about corporate politics is that once the news reaches the public, its already too late to change it. Fan protests are really a way for the fan base to mourn the loss of their favorite show, and for the actors to feel good about what they've been doing for the past few years. I'll miss Farscape, but as far as I'm concerned, the quality stuff ended with the destruction of Scorpy's command carrier. We'll always have 3 seasons of quality reruns to look forward to; and who knows, maybe the rest of season 4 will play out alright.

I still want to see something new from the babylon 5 universe, but I'm sure that's another pipe dream that won't come true.


----------



## bertman4 (Sep 9, 2002)

Well, it worked for Babylon 5.

Bertman


----------



## Umbran (Sep 9, 2002)

It worked for Star Trek: The Original Series.  It worked for Babylon 5.  It worked for Roswell.  Corporate decisions can be swayed by fan input.

Will it work for Farscape?  *shrug*  Time will tell.

The online petition is impressive, considering it's been only a couple of days, but traditionally, online petitions and e-mailings don't catch executive attention.  I guess they seem too impersonal, too easy.  They seem to be far more impressed by actual physical mail and telegrams.


----------



## Vaxalon (Sep 9, 2002)

It also worked for Sliders.  (that one garnered a big "hunh?" from me, but hey, whatever works)

It also worked for Dr. Who, though they ended up making a crappy American-style TV movie pilot, at least they tried.

Trust me, hope is not dead.  Things have been worse than this for other series and still come back.

And even if they DO strike the set, it STILL doesn't mean that it's over.  Sets are fairly cheap to make, and I'll wager that they box up the working bits and stick them in a warehouse, if only to sell them at auction for big bucks.

And even if they DON'T bring Farscape back, you can bet that Henson studios will be working hard to bring their unique style to the small screen again.


----------



## DPGDarrin (Sep 9, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *It worked for Star Trek: The Original Series.  It worked for Babylon 5.  It worked for Roswell.  Corporate decisions can be swayed by fan input.
> *




I won't argue with STTOS. Roswell was picked up for one additional season after it had been tenatively cancelled. Not that I watched a lot of Roswell, but I'm pretty sure their budget had been cut to the quick during that last season. As for Babylon 5, it worked to a degree. Yes,we got a 5th season out of it, but the same people that saved it are the same ones that responsible for cancelling Crusade before ever giving it a chance to succeed in the ratings, which I will never forgive them for, so no joy there.


----------



## Suldulin (Sep 9, 2002)

*some advice on letter writing found on another save farscape board*

(replace star trek with farescape, nbc with sci-fi channel and excetera)

HOW TO WRITE EFFECTIVE 
LETTERS TO SAVE STAR TREK 

by Bjo Trimble 



A LITTLE HISTORY: Back when John and I started the "Save Star Trek" campaign, we needed to make NBC open mail from the fans. With that in mind, I interviewed about 50 secretaries, asking them what types of letters they attended to themselves, or tossed in the trash, or made sure their bosses looked at. The answers I got became the list below. I removed the information on petitions, because they truly do not work any more. Though some of the actual letter-writing information won’t work for e-mail, the advice about being polite and having a good attitude applies at any time. Remember, we’ll deserve the fate of having nothing to watch on TV if, through inaction, we let Star Trek die! -- Bjo Trimble 



FIRST: Write your letter, following the suggestions below. Then ask 10 people to write a letter. Ask them to ask 10 people to write a letter. They will ask 10 people to write a letter, and so on…. and so on…. and so on…. 

DO: Be neat, write clearly, and sign the letter. REASON: It does no good to send a sloppy letter that nobody can read, and anonymous mail is always thrown away, or saved to show the media what kind of NUTS are writing in. The media loves to make fans look as if they are all completely crazy. 

DON’T: Address a VIP familiarly, or tell the network their business. REASON: You are asking a favor; the privilege of watching Star Trek next season. The wrong attitude will nullify your letter, and the campaign efforts. 

DON’T: Write "Star Trek" on the outside of the envelope. REASON: The letters will be sent, unopened, directly to the show and not be seen by NBC, to whom you are making your appeal. 

DO: Be polite. Don’t attack another show, or anyone’s intelligence. REASON: Remember you are asking for something. Secretaries just discard letters that start with "you fathead!" or whine "howcum *THAT* stupid show is still on the air, and Star Trek isn’t?" 

DON’T: Send letters directly to Star Trek unless you want to say something to the people there. REASON: Letters directed to the show are seldom seen by the network officials; only letters addressed as shown on this list will be effective for the campaign. The Star Trek offices have no say on whether the show stays on or not. 


DO: Be sincere. If you don’t buy a sponsor’s product, just say something nice about their intelligence in sponsoring Star Trek. These people can spot a "put on" as fast as you can. If you do buy the product, be sure to say so! REASON: Sponsors seldom get anything but complaints, and a sincere letter of praise can encourage them to continue sponsoring Star Trek. 

DON’T: Send form letters of any kind: photo-copied, mimeographed, carbon copies or even copies of someone else’s letter will be spotted and tossed. Your letter need not be long, but it must be in your own words. REASON: Anything approaching a form letter is easily detected and will instantly give the impression that only a tiny segment of fans are doing all the writing. Your letter should be original. (With today’s computerization, it is very easy to detect copies of copies.) 

DO: Send carbon copies when they will be effective; to show NBC that you have written to the sponsors, for instance. Be sure to include a letter directed to NBC, also. REASON: This shows you are going to all possible lengths to save Star Trek. (cc to sponsors online, too) 

DON’T: Represent yourself as anything you aren’t. REASON: As with form letters, networks are geared to ferret out spurious claims, and tricks will not help our endeavor at all! 

DO: Use company letterheads or club stationery whenever you legitimately can do so. REASON: Professional people and community groups can carry a lot of weight. Networks and holding companies are extremely sensitive to groups which are, or could become, ‘pressure groups.’ This includes teachers, student groups, pastors, priests, and any organization. 

DO: Use a business-sized #9 or #10 white envelope for your letter, even if you don’t have a company letterhead. REASON: Cute stationery and small or colored envelopes look "fannish," while a white business-sized envelope will make the network open it just in case it is really business. (This works so well for the original Save Star Trek campaign that NBC had to hire extra people to open the mail!) 

DO: Hand out this information to everyone interested in saving Star Trek. Copy this for your club members, relatives, people at work, etc. REASON: It will take the cooperation of everyone to reach all the Star Trek fans out there; no one person or group can possibly even know of all potential fans who might aid this project. Remember the Rule of Ten: ask 10 people, who ask 10 people, who ask 10 people…. 

DON’T: Pre-judge who will be interested, just tell everyone. REASON: You can’t guess who will be interested, or how far one piece of information can travel. (We included this flyer with all outgoing mail: catalog orders, bill-paying, family Christmas cards. The response was amazing! Someone in our local gas company copied the information; someone picked up a flyer and sent it to Mensa headquarters! When a catalog order arrived, we found a note from the packer who asked for more flyers to hand out at church. A relative turned out to be a closet Trekker, and passed our information on to nearly 100 people.) 

DO: Contact (a) local TV stations carrying Star Trek 

(b) local TV columnists in newspapers and other publications 

(c) metropolitan newspaper columnists 

(d) national TV columnists 

(e) TV Guide 

DON’T: Mention any connection with Star Trek, even if you happen to know someone on the show personally. REASON: Networks have suspicious minds, and mentioning such a connection to NBC will only nullify your letter. They will immediately suspect that you have been talked into writing, instead of this being a fan campaign. 

DON’T: Put off writing those letters! If you are short of time, write to the top names on the list; your letter could be the one that tips the scales in Star Trek’s favor! REASON: Options are renewed around Jan-Feb, so there isn’t much time in which to get letters to NBC, and sponsors, if this campaign is to be successful. 

DO: Help save Star Trek -- NOW!


----------



## Suldulin (Sep 9, 2002)

*and some updated news*

From farscapeweekly.com 
The story so far: Anthony Simcoe spoke in an online chat (references abound on other sites), laying some blame on Henson's owners, EMTV. Rockne O'Bannon has weighed in, however, and says that while EM had some involvement, the main culprit is SCI FI. Late this afternoon (Sunday, 8 Sept), organizer Barbarella confirmed this information: basically, SCI FI wanted to pay less for Season 5, and EM TV refused to lower the price, so SCI FI cancelled. That's it in a nutshell, folks, all bona fide, verified information. We must focus our efforts on SCI FI, although letters to EM, advertisers, and other media outlets to get the word out certainly help as well.


----------



## tarchon (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> While I'm not a fan of reality TV my self, I'm pretty sure they have nothing at all to do with Farscape's cancellation.  If nothing else, until they are ready to do "Survivor: Jurassic Park", you aren't likely to see a reality show on the Sci Fi Channel.   *




They could retool Farscape as a reality show. Every week, some regular character gets voted out the airlock.

I wouldn't count out getting another season out of it, but don't be surprised if the budget gets deeply cut.  Sci-Fi may be raising the axe to try to get a better deal for the last year anyway, so there's a good chance that they'll negotiate if Henson will go sufficiently low.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



			
				tarchon said:
			
		

> *Sci-Fi may be raising the axe to try to get a better deal for the last year anyway, so there's a good chance that they'll negotiate if Henson will go sufficiently low. *




Except that apparently Henson isn't in control of how low Henson can go.  EMTV owns Henson, and apparently EMTV's part in this little drama was to refuse to go lower....


----------



## DPGDarrin (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Except that apparently Henson isn't in control of how low Henson can go.  EMTV owns Henson, and apparently EMTV's part in this little drama was to refuse to go lower.... *




Isn't it grand when good companies get bought by huge conglomerates?


----------



## Umbran (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



			
				DPGDarrin said:
			
		

> *Isn't it grand when good companies get bought by huge conglomerates? *




Yeah.  Luckily, it's not at all similar to anyone else we know that produces creative products for nice markets


----------



## Umbran (Sep 9, 2002)

*Oops!*

Sorry.  Double post.


----------



## Omega Lord (Sep 10, 2002)

FARSCAPE CANCELED ?!?!?!?!? BY ALL THAT IS HOLY NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Arg, it seems that for the last year or two the scifi channel has been trying to get me to stop watching them. And to add insult to injury they will probably fill the farscape void with yet another slot of that snake oil psychic moron.  

As has been stated before scifi is going the way of mtv only instead of the real world virus corrupting an otherwise enjoyable network its that hallucinagenic idiot Jhon Edwards.

May Cthulhu devour the corporate idiots.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 11, 2002)

Salutations,

Not that I give a hill of beans, but here is a link with some more info and rumbles about a movie.. of sorts..

More on FARSCAPE’s demise, and potential movie 

FD


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 11, 2002)

anime movie...wtf?


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 11, 2002)

*This is from Virginia Hey's Mailing List:*

Just figured I'd post this as it is in the spirit of the thread-


> Darling friends,
> 
> Farscape needs your help urgently and desperately!
> 
> ...



For those of you who may not know, she played Zhaan (the blue woman).


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 11, 2002)

Apparently after all the fuss so far, Sci-Fi is in negotiations for a 2hour finale`.  It's not enough, but it's a start.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 11, 2002)

I just got out of a chat with David Kemper on the ScifFi chat server.  I'll refrainfrom posting a log unless I'm asked to do so.

You may end up hearing some rumors - there was apparently a fake David Kemper in that chat room ealier in the day, and many seemed ot take his stories hook, line, and sinker.  

The news, as of the moment, is that there's nothing definite.  Mr. Kemper chose not to discuss specifics.  If he had wanted to mention that rumored 2 hour finale, he could have.  He did say that the fan outcry has had an effect.  Lines of communication that were closed have now reopened.  There is negotiation taking place.

He went on to add that fans continuing to calmly and reasonable pressure SciFi would help the process.

That is it, in a nutshell.


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 11, 2002)

Great!  I couldn't get into the chat and had to rely on what I could glean from forums.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 11, 2002)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> *Great!  I couldn't get into the chat and had to rely on what I could glean from forums. *




*nod*.  Just remember that various websites and forums run by word of mouth, and so can contain some wild inaccuracies.


----------



## Acmite (Sep 11, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *nod*.  Just remember that various websites and forums run by word of mouth, and so can contain some wild inaccuracies. *




Maybe you should just go ahead and post that log, Umbran....


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 11, 2002)

Acmite said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe you should just go ahead and post that log, Umbran....
> 
> *



They have the chat log posted here.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 12, 2002)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> *
> Apparently after all the fuss so far, Sci-Fi is in negotiations for a 2hour finale`.  It's not enough, but it's a start. *



"Finale"??? If that does not spell "the end" of the series, then what is it?


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 12, 2002)

> "Finale"??? If that does not spell "the end" of the series, then what is it?




That information posted by Aaron L is false.  Some guy came into the Farscape chat making believe he was David Kemper.  Although he was discredited, apparently some people missed the memo.


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 12, 2002)

And I posted before I found out it was fake 

This, however, is not fake 

CNN report


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 12, 2002)

*Transcript*

Here's the transcript for those who don't want to download a media file: http://farscape.wdsection.com/blogger.html

Apparently our efforts have earned us not one, but two Headline News reports!  They were positive and gave a lot of information, helping us bring the movement to the public.

Keep this up, Scapers!


----------



## Acmite (Sep 12, 2002)

Virginia Hey sent out an urgent newsletter informing everyone of a David Kemper-approved/organized Protest/Picket/Demonstration in front of the Sci-Fi offices in NYC.

This has been reported all over the fansites aas well, but since it has yet to be posted here, I figured I would just post Virgibia Hey's email:



> Darling all,
> 
> David Kemper has approved a rally organized by Scapers.. Here is a portion of a
> fan's letter of instructions:
> ...


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 12, 2002)

*Newsletter problems*

She just managed to get her newsletter system working again.  She had tried to send a letter sometime this weekend, but it just wouldn't go.  But we finally received one in our email boxes.  Most of the stars have posted messages on their sites.  Be sure to check out www.savefarscape.com for all the latest information.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 12, 2002)

What is happening is the press behind the push to save Farscape, it was even in my local paper.  Sci-Fi has to be wondering if the media coverage will help the show, get new viewers!


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 12, 2002)

> Sci-Fi has to be wondering if the media coverage will help the show, get new viewers!



The show doesn't need help getting more viewers.  Its ratings are already quite high.  (Although it could always go higher.)  It has been Sci-Fi's number one show until they moved it to the 10pm timeslot and put SG1 in the 9pm slot.  Now SG1 is number 1 (and FS is #2) because it has the better slot. (Some of the younger demographic is lost when the show is on later.)  I'm sure that if the slots were switched around, Farscape would return to #1 with SG1 a distant 2nd.  The cancellation has nothing to do with ratings.  Sci-Fi was simply trying to bamboozle EMTV into taking a low-ball offer when they had already agreed on a price for 5th season.

The campaign has targetted media outlets.  The media is one of the ways they are trying to get the word out there.  This has gotten bigger than Sci-Fi would have ever thought possible.  They dropped the bomb on the cast and crew (apparently not intending for fans to know), and within the same day, the news was passed on to us.  Then the Juggernaut started gaining steam.  Check out the transcript of the CNN report.  That is quite impressive.


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 13, 2002)

*HN reports again*

Update: We've been featured on another two reports yesterday on Headline News.  We also had a rally in front of SciFi headquarters in NY. Current petition count is 28000+


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 13, 2002)

Basically, this is the result of an antiquated TV rating system called the Nielsen Rating. They simply pick a handful of TV viewers to represent 10,000(?) TV audience and whatever they say, the TV execs will based their decision on that.

In this day and age, that sucks!  

This should be a purely democratic poll, one man or one household = one vote.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 14, 2002)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *This should be a purely democratic poll, one man or one household = one vote. *




Actually, this sort of thing is part of the problem.  You see, when people are given the opportunity to give information on what they watch, they apparently don't give _accurate_ information.  They forget to mention shows they do watch.  They note that they watched a show, when what they really did was turn on the TV and leave the room, and so on.  They are starting to develop new technologies that might help combat this problem.

Technically, there's nothing wrong with taking a subset of the population and using it to model the whole.  So long as that subset is large enough, and chosen without bias, the statistics can be pretty solid.


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 14, 2002)

*Why the fan voice is important*



> Basically, this is the result of an antiquated TV rating system called the Nielsen Rating.




Most people still think that what they watch actually affects the ratings.  If only those handful of people were watching TV, and everyone else decided to read a book, the execs would still think that everybody was watching TV.
Some Scapers think that they will somehow show Sci-Fi the error of the cancellation if they stop watching.  Unfortunately, unless they are part of the Nielson families, they will have no effect.  That is why our campaign is so important for our show.  By voicing our opinions, we bring forward the discontent that cannot be illustrated through the Nielson system.  The TV execs, the advertisers, etc. get a clear and immediate view of what the fan base feels.  It is the contant pressure we are applying that may make the difference in our show's future.  Right now it appears that even if Sci-Fi is too stubborn to change, there are others waiting in the wings to scoop up this prime demographic.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 14, 2002)

So do we know if this has helped to save our beloved show or not?


----------



## Umbran (Sep 14, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *So do we know if this has helped to save our beloved show or not? *




Well, insofar as the continuing fan pressure is keeping negotiations open, yes.  However, there's been nothing determined yet.  The fate of the show is still up in the air.


----------



## Acmite (Sep 16, 2002)

Bump!

We still need people to keep calling Sci-Fi, USA, etc.  All the info is available in the first page of this thread.

The fact that negotiations have re-opened tells us we're doing something right--we just have to keep the pressure up!


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 17, 2002)

*Campaign Button Fund Raiser*

I've got a button designed, but need to gather the funds for producing them in quantity.  Check out the page describing the buttons: http://www.underhive.com/Bamphalas/button.htm
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kizyc (Sep 17, 2002)

*Ben Browder on CNN*

Ben Browder is scheduled for a live interview on CNN this evening 9/17 at 8:15pm EST to discuss the Farscape Cancellation and the "swell of support for the show from internet fans."


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 18, 2002)

Ben says it's season 5 is a no go.  Sci-Fi has lost my viewership forever.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone have the transcript of that CNN interview?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 18, 2002)

NOOOOO!!!!!! Damn you SCI-FI DAMN YOU TO HELL!!!! The Sage of the Scarred Lands curses you EVER more! May your shows rot and slide! May you find no peace ever from Ad execs! May you all lose you jobs!!!!


----------



## RatPunk (Sep 18, 2002)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *Basically, this is the result of an antiquated TV rating system called the Nielsen Rating. They simply pick a handful of TV viewers to represent 10,000(?) TV audience and whatever they say, the TV execs will based their decision on that.
> 
> *




At one time the Nielsons used to be something to the effect of 2000 households (not viewers) determing the viewing habits of 200,000,000+ US Citizens.

That sounds fair, doesn't it?


----------



## bertman4 (Sep 18, 2002)

Which is why you need to start writing to other networks. Write to UPN, Showtime, and TNT. I'm drafting a letter to send out, hopefully tomorrow.

Bertman


----------



## RatPunk (Sep 18, 2002)

While UPN and Showtime have both shown themselves to be Sci-Fi friendly, I'd urge staying away from TNT.

Although they saved B5 for it's final year, they killed off Crusade with their meddling and recently canned Witchblade (which I admittedly never watched).

Of course, that's just my $.02...


----------



## CaptainCalico (Sep 18, 2002)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *Does anyone have the transcript of that CNN interview? *




Look here


----------



## evil_rmf (Sep 18, 2002)

RatPunk said:
			
		

> *
> 
> At one time the Nielsons used to be something to the effect of 2000 households (not viewers) determing the viewing habits of 200,000,000+ US Citizens.
> 
> That sounds fair, doesn't it?   *




Yep, and our popular elections operate about the same way....

So, where is that Rat Fortress, anyway?


----------



## buzzard (Sep 18, 2002)

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> *I must say while I will be sad to see Farscape get canceled...  After the way this season was going I'm not suprised.  This season was begining to look really bad.  Oh well such is life. *




I have to agree. I used to love Farscape, but this season has been SO BAD, that I simply couldn't sit through any of the episodes. The ones I did struggle through hurt. What happened to the writers? Lobotomies? Insanity? Drug addiction?

Personally I will miss the early episodes, but this season made the series deserve to die. 

buzzard


----------



## RatPunk (Sep 18, 2002)

evil_rmf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, where is that Rat Fortress, anyway? *




Well, I can neither confirm nor deny rumors that The Fortress might be located in, around, above, or under the bustling metropolis of Lebanon...


----------



## Whodat (Sep 18, 2002)

There was another article on the CNN website today. Sci-Fi isn’t making any comments regarding either the letter-writing, or email campaigns.

Are they playing it cool, or blowing the fans off?


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 19, 2002)

*Global Rally*

"A 5th of Farscape" global rally will be held on October 5th.  There will be simultaneous rallies occuring throughout the US and internationally.  If you are interested in participating head on over to: http://www.savefarscapecentral.com/cgi-bin/rally.cgi?action=display

---------------
Bamphalas
Orlando Rally Coordinator
orlandorally@underhive.com


----------



## Umbran (Sep 20, 2002)

David Kemper just had another chat over on SciFi's server.  In essence, he told us that as of this time, there still will be no more episodes of Farscape.

He suggested that a major way to show the network bigwigs that they were very wrong would be to watch the last 11 episodes (coming in January) in droves.   

*shrug*.  Considering that the show was cancelled, effectively, due to the fact that six Neilsen peole stopped watching, I personally don't see how the network people would even notice.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 20, 2002)

True. Perhaps BOTH tactics are need. Watch every last epsidose on Farscape AND picket Sci-fi's home offices.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 20, 2002)

Is the SCI-FI channel part of your standard cable package. If not, and you have to pay extra for it, threaten SCI-FI that you're willing to cancel the channel at your local cable provider.

If possible, as your local cable provider to block the SCI-FI channel and urge your neighbors who are fans of _Farscape_ to do the same. I assume the local cable provider airs the channel as long as that cable network gets an incentive, a share of the subscriber's fee. If the local cable provider notice the mass cancellation, they'll drop the channel and the cable network will lose money as well as viewership.


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 20, 2002)

> *shrug*. Considering that the show was cancelled, effectively, due to the fact that six Neilsen peole stopped watching, I personally don't see how the network people would even notice.




Actually, the point was for us to watch, and to get our friends to watch, and to get people we don't even know to watch...  He wants us to keep up the interest and use the funds that have been collecting to launch an ad campaign for the January episodes.  With media coverage and ads, we can make it so those who never watched the show will be curious enough to check it out.  This will in effect, gather attention from those counted by the Neilsons, and make Farscape a household name.  It's a tough job, but Scapers should be up to the task.  I know I won't stop the fight.  Global rally is still going on as planned!

*Fight For Farscape!*


----------



## Umbran (Sep 20, 2002)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *Is the SCI-FI channel part of your standard cable package. If not, and you have to pay extra for it, threaten SCI-FI that you're willing to cancel the channel at your local cable provider.*




As has been noted by David Kemper and others, boycott is not a winning strategy in this case.  That strategy is unlikelyto impress TPTB.


----------



## Whodat (Sep 20, 2002)

Despite Farscape’s imminent cancellation, the campaign to save the show isn’t over. The folks at SaveFarscape are apparently shifting gears, and are attempting to pitch the show to other networks.

The main selling points for the show seem to be: 
1) the show already has a loyal fan base, and 
2) people will tune in to see what all the fuss is about

Add to the fact that placing the show onto a network means wider distribution than keeping it on a cable channel which may not be carried in some areas. 
Higher distribution = potential for higher ratings. 

On the other hand, does anyone know whether Sci-Fi has a wider distribution internationally?

And I have to admit, I’ve seen them get away with things on Farscape that I just can’t imagine a network program even attempting. So even if the show makes it onto another network, there may be subtle “changes”.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 21, 2002)

Bamphalas said:
			
		

> *
> Actually, the point was for us to watch, and to get our friends to watch, and to get people we don't even know to watch...  He wants us to keep up the interest and use the funds that have been collecting to launch an ad campaign for the January episodes.  With media coverage and ads, we can make it so those who never watched the show will be curious enough to check it out.  This will in effect, gather attention from those counted by the Neilsons, and make Farscape a household name.  It's a tough job, but Scapers should be up to the task.  I know I won't stop the fight.  Global rally is still going on as planned!
> 
> Fight For Farscape! *



I hate the damn Nielsen rating system. If you want to make change, then go stick with the archaic system and become a Nielsen audience, as opposed to the common viewing audience.

I thought that with the advent of [ edit: *digital* ] cable, one should should be able to determine whether the cable viewer is turning on to the show and is enjoying it.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 21, 2002)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *I thought that with the advent of digitable cable, one should should be able to determine whether the cable viewer is turning on to the show and is enjoying it. *




Well, partly.  I expect digital cable technology does give us the ability to chart what cable viewers watch, but I've yet to see evidence that the thing can read my mind and tell if I'm actually enjoying it 

Actually, there's a good reason to not go this route, however - it would give cable subscribers a greater voice in what gets seen.  And despite cable being seemingly ubiquitous, there's still lots and lots of broadcast viewers out there.  It wouldn't be right to bais the data that way.


----------



## Bamphalas (Sep 24, 2002)

*Global Rally October 5th*

Scapers from across the world are holding rallies on the same day.  For more information, visit http://www.savefarscapecentral.com/cgi-bin/rally.cgi?action=display
We currently have rallies set in:
Washington, DC
Minnesota
Austin, TX
Boston, MA
Orlando, FL
Evansville, IN
Honolulu, HI
North Texas
New York, NY
San Fransisco, CA
San Diego, CA
Chicago, IL
Atlanta, GA

London
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
Toronto, Canada
Koeln, Germany
Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Villano (Sep 24, 2002)

I take it that there's been no new news on this subject.  I only just got back into watching Farscape this year, only to see it get cancelled.

BTW, I just learned that A&E has axed Nero Wolfe.  I bring this up because of earlier talk on this thread about new executives coming into a network and deciding to "change direction" in what they show.

It seems they want a "younger" audience.

They dump Nero Wolfe and Law & Order and pick up The View.

Yeah, good job, guys.  I guess that they decided to focus on the *arts* in Arts & Entertainment. 

With all the weird cancellations that have happened recently, a lot of people are probably wondering if network executives are morons.  Having once worked at a cable network, I've seen enough questionable decisions to confirm that this is, in fact, true.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Sep 24, 2002)

I haven't waded through this entire thread, as I don't watch Farscape. (I sympathize, though.)

But I take it people already know about the upcoming Farscape animated series?


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 25, 2002)

Villano said:
			
		

> *I take it that there's been no new news on this subject.  I only just got back into watching Farscape this year, only to see it get cancelled.
> 
> BTW, I just learned that A&E has axed Nero Wolfe.  I bring this up because of earlier talk on this thread about new executives coming into a network and deciding to "change direction" in what they show.
> 
> ...




Aww that sucks. I really like Nero Wolfe (though the books are better).


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 25, 2002)

I was just mildly upset they dumped Law and Order. It's a good show and DOES draw some younger veiws. God I HATE the View!!!


----------



## Acmite (Sep 30, 2002)

Bump!

C'mon folks!  The battle is not yet lost!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 30, 2002)

What you think if we post more, the show will come back?


----------



## Umbran (Sep 30, 2002)

Acmite said:
			
		

> *C'mon folks!  The battle is not yet lost! *




The battle may not be lost, but you don't fight a longer battle the way you'd fight a shorter one.  Yes, there are still things to do to try get the show back on the air....

There are going to be "A Fifth of Farscape" rallies in various cities on October 5th to promote the show.

However, there really isn't much in the way of news and developments at the moment.  Hence, there's not a whole lot of chatter.  

David Kemper has stated that perhaps the best tactic at this point is to try to get lots of viewers when the last half of the 4th season ends in January.  If the Neilsen ratings at that time show lots of viewers, and/or if the letters they get at that time show there's lots of viewers the Neilsens miss, then perhaps the Executive People will reconsider.


----------



## Acmite (Oct 1, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *What you think if we post more, the show will come back? *




Ummm....for someone who has been following the thread almost since the beginning, you seem a little clueless.

I was encouraging people to follow the suggestions listed in the first 2 pages (or so) of the thread, namely calling Sci-fi, calling competing networks, writing letters, attending rallies (as Umbran mentioned), etc.

Bumping the thread serves to draw attention to the thread so those who have not yet seen the thread may take the time to read it.

If the pressure on Sci-Fi eases, they may reconsider their decision to hold off set destruction.  While I agree that a longer battle is fought differently than a shorter one, sustained pressure on Sci-Fi will show them that Farscape fans are a committed fan base.  This is also something other networks could be looking for, especially since Buffy's ratings have slipped since its move to UPN.  Networks want desirable demographics that will not suddenly drop off.

If fans continue to work for Farscape's survival, the Networks will know that the campaign to save the show is not a flash in the pan impulse.


----------



## Bamphalas (Oct 1, 2002)

The Global Rally is going to be great!  We've got so many people participating worldwide.

The Save Farscape buttons have been shipped, so people SHOULD be getting them before the 5th.  I am still taking button orders, but not for pre-5th shipping.

http://www.underhive.com/Bamphalas/button.htm

Thanks gut.

*FIGHT FOR FARSCAPE!*


----------



## Bamphalas (Oct 3, 2002)

Lani Tupu (Crais/Pilot), Gigi Edgley (Chiana) & Paul Goddard (Stark) are scheduled for several signings this weekend.  They will be at Tower Records this Friday in Atlanta, GA.  Saturday night, also in Atlanta, they will be at a club called "The Chamber".
Next Tuesday, Oct 8th, they will be at Sci-Fi City in Orlando, Florida.  Be sure to come out get some autographs and pictures!  For more information, head on over to www.savefarscapecentral.com


----------



## CaptainCalico (Oct 9, 2002)

*cartoons about the cancellation*

Check out Dork Tower  and Foxtrot


----------



## Bamphalas (Oct 10, 2002)

*Lani, Gigi & Paul*

The events in Orlando went fantastic.  We had a wonderful turnout for our rally on the 5th, and an even better turnout for the cast signing on the 10th.

Gigi, Paul & Lani were great.  They are very personable and friendly.  They were so happy to meet and talk with so many fans.  If you are in the Atlanta area, they will be making another signing appearance at "The War Room"  between 5-8pm.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Oct 11, 2002)

*wow*

There was even a rally in Afghanistan !


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 11, 2002)

Wow, that's pretty cool.

I'm going to the NY Farscape Con at the end of November.  I'm interested to see the turnout and what they have planned now the that show is currently no more after season 4....


----------



## CaptainCalico (Oct 17, 2002)

*Documentary*

Repost from "Save Farscape":

Call for Eastern USA Scapers for Documentary 

Hello Scapers. My name is Lauren Galanter, and I am a second-year film and video student at Drexel University in Philadelphia, PA. I am a Farscape fan, and I am currently doing a documentary about the `Save Farscape' movement. I have been to the 10\5 NYC rally, and there I interviewed and observed many attendees. What my partner and I would now like to do is to film people who live in the mid-Atlantic area˜ anyone close enough that the travel time is reasonable. We would like to observe fans doing whatever it is they do to help in the campaign (i.e. letter writing, phoning, etc.), as well as possible interviews. We would also like to get opposing viewpoints from people who do not agree with our cause in order to present a balanced, more provocative piece. If you or anyone you know is available to participate, please contact me at nohx1013@netscape.net for further details or any questions you may have.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

While visons of "Trekkies" do spring to mind, it might be fun for anyone on the East Coast to check out. (I'm stuck here in WI).


----------



## Acmite (Oct 28, 2002)

This was sent to me via email.

Message summary:

"Journey to the Center of the Internet: A Cyber-Party" is planned to take
place November 11-17, a virtual gathering via message boards, that will host
fans of all entertainment and creative genres in the name of exchange of
information and inspiration. Invitations have been posted on hundreds of
message centers across ALL science fiction, fantasy and entertainment
fandoms. Professionals from fields such as film making, costuming, makeup
and others will be available to answer questions and discuss the creative
process.

Full message below:
---------------------
Scapers check this out--the party is taking off-we have real live talent! Mr
Guy Gross who does the score for Frascape and Leyta Alexander actress
Patricia Tallman of B5 are coming! But we need volunteers to spread the word
on the net--we can reach out to 400,00 new people or MORE with your help.
peace

pitdoggy;]

October 22, 2002
For Immediate Release
Special Guests at the Cyber-Party

Actress Pat Tallman

Music Composer Guy Gross

In an effort to save the award winning, highly acclaimed television show
Farscape, Scapers have united in hopes of saving the show and getting the
promised Season 5 that the Sci-Fi Channel had previously announced. The
Sci-fi Channel has announced a Chain Reaction (episode marathon) for
December 24, 2002, with Season 4 resuming in early January 2003, only to end
in an unresolved cliffhanger. Farscape fans are working towards having
another network pick up the series so the story may run to its intended
conclusion.

A global event has been planned, this time taking place on the virtual
landscape of the internet. "Journey to the Center of the Internet: A
Cyber-Party" is planned to take place November 11-17, a virtual gathering
via message boards, that will host fans of all entertainment and creative
genres in the name of exchange of information and inspiration. Invitations
have been posted on hundreds of message centers across ALL science fiction,
fantasy and entertainment fandoms, urging people to break away from their
groups for a weekend and explore the possibilities offered by the internet.
Fiction, humor, parody and poetry challenges will be offered for fan
participation.

Professionals from fields such as film making, costuming, makeup and others
will be available to answer questions and discuss the creative process.
Special guests agreeing to drop by to share their expertise include, as of
10/21/02:

*Actress Pat Tallman (Lyta Alexander of Babylon 5, Night of the Living Dead,
and many other TV and film appearances),

*Award winning music composer Guy Gross, artist of the original score for
Farscape, just recently nominated for the Australian Screen Music Award for
Best Music for a Television Series

*Award-winning costumer extraordinaire Zelda Gilbert

*Costumer/wardrobe/makeup professional Marti Acker (Cirque Du Soleil, World
Con guest speaker, and most recently wardrobe supervisor for indie film, The
Last Stand).

The "Cyber-Party" will offer many of the best features of a convention --
the opportunity to network, make friends and learn -- without any of the
travel, expense or inconvenience of leaving home. This event has been put
together by an informal committee of fans with the cooperation of Save
Farscape (www.watchfarscape.com) and other Farscape fan groups.

The "Cyber-Party" will take place on November 11-17 2002, at the address
below:
http://bboard.scifi.com/bboard/browse.cgi/1/5/984

There is no fee to attend this event. All interested parties are welcome, as
this is a public forum.

A FAQ on the event may be read at:
http://bboard.scifi.com/bboard/browse.cgi/1/5/984/2315534

Queries about this topic may be answered by replying to the FAQ post above
as instructed in the body of the article.





Journey to the Center of the Internet

<http://www.scifi.com/bboard/browse.cgi/1/5/984?lnum>

The Fall 2002 -World- Cyber-Virtual Party

Are you funny? Does Larry David call YOU for gags?

Give us your best shot! No one can see flop sweat across the net!

Meet: fans, devoted, articulate, or a wee bit over the top.

Artists - describe your vision and see if we can all share it?

Actors- come on over and emote, and then tell us about your latest gig - or
your last!

Puppeteers-Invited to come and pull the strings at this fete! What moves
YOU?

Independent movie makers- green light this party.

Pitch a script idea the next boffo blockbuster or a well crafted indie cult
hit!

Ask:

A make up artist about her craft!

A costumer what ruffles her feathers!

What: Meet great NEW people-get out of your internet rut!

Discuss:

Television Love it? Hate it? Why? No one's neutral

The entertainment media- Is it Tony Soprano, Josiah Bartlett, or John
Crichton for you?

Did your favorite show Jump the Shark? When?

Show off your:

Writing talent-post an idea and get feed back..or not..you'll learn either
way.


Professionals from fields such as film making, costuming, makeup and others
will be available to answer questions and discuss the creative process.
Special guests agreeing to drop by to share their expertise include:

*Award winning music composer Guy Gross, artist of the original score for
Farscape, just recently nominated for the Australian Screen Music Award for
Best Music for a Television Series


*Award-winning costumer extraordinaire Zelda Gilbert
*Costumer/wardrobe/makeup professional Marti Acker (Cirque Du Soleil, World
Con guest speaker, and most recently wardrobe supervisor for indie film, The
Last Stand), and

*Actress Pat Tallman (Lyta Alexander of Babylon 5, Night of the Living Dead,
and many other TV shows!!

Make new friends and learn -- without any of the travel, expense or
inconvenience of leaving home.

URL for the Party!<http://www.scifi.com/bboard/browse.cgi/1/5/984?lnum>

Drop in any time> November 11- November 17, 2002<

Just drop by and meet some great people and talk and share ideas.

-The internet..it's not just for selling cars or finding stock quotes!-

Hosted by: The Fans of Farscape

URL for FAQs: http://bboard.scifi.com/bboard/browse.cgi/1/5/984/2315534

--Call for Volunteers--



We are looking for a few good ****SCAPERS****

Folks who want the show to succeed go on and finish this great adventure
called FARSCAPE!!!!!


We have a chance to reach 400,000 people and much more on the internet!

We need your help!!!!

We need scapers willing to pitch in a cyber send our inviations out to the
communities we know are out there!


We hvae the URL's now we need PKCommando scapers to get out there and spread
the good word for the big internet wide party.

Please contact me--even if you only do it once and spend a 1/2
hour--everyone's efforts WILL help.

E-mail me for your assignment and let's SAVE FARSCAPE!

Come on gang 30 minutes from each and every scaper who knows how to use the
internet IMAGINE how many people we can reach!!


pitdog243@yahoo.com
The Internet wide party
*Journey to the Center of the Internet Cyber Party Task Force.*


To SUBSCRIBE to the Save Farscape yahoo group:
SaveFarscapeAnnouncements-subscribe@yahoogroups.com


----------



## CaptainCalico (Nov 20, 2002)

*tv commercial*

A "Save Farscape" commercial, made and funded by fans, will be airing soon. CLICK HERE for details.


----------

